# Joining the Audi family with a 4.2 A6.



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

So at my dealership last week I noticed a 2001 4.2 A6 trade-in and jumped all over it. Trading in my beloved MK5 Rabbit for it. The deal is pretty sweet IMO - my payments will be about $80 lower. They tagged it at $7200 for me as an employee (Rabbit's trade-in is $8300). It's got 97K miles. I checked it all out and the only two issues I found were the rear brake pads are somewhat low (3-4mm) and the rear diff side cover is seaping. All's gonna cost me under $100 to fix my self. The rest of it is super clean - the interior is almost as new, the body is all nice and straight - not detailed it looked very sexy! I grabbed it as-is!
So far only one picture, but as I take the delivery later this week, I'll make sure to make more!

The first thing I do will be debadging all the ass except the Audi emblem in the center. Then some tint, eventually maybe suspension/wheels. I looked up on APR website for some software and found that they gain about 40 hp! I'm stoked about that, but the years were listed 2002 and up. Does anybody know if APR has software compatible with 2001? I'll go see them regardless, but figured maybe I'll get some ideas or maybe somebody will point me in a different (better?) way..

The Rabbit to be gone:


















At the dealer:


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice! You will love her!


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any software for a 4.2 is worthless. Don't waste your money on it. Keep an eye on the tranny, 4.2's have problems with them big time.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Definitely trading up. :thumbup:

Black interior huh? Wanna trade for tan? :laugh:


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Update!*

So I've been driving her for about a week now. LOVE IT!!

Thanks for the tip on software! And the trans....yesterday I tried backing up uphill and it wasn't having it.. So yeah, now I know why it was traded in :banghead:
All the forward gears are great though - no slippage, smooth shifting.. Valve body?

The interior is black/tan actually. I'm not sure if I said otherwise.

I'm lagging on the pictures, but I'll post some more soon!


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

nice car, there is a 2001 4.2 A6 FS that I am going to check out. it has 133K and he wants $5K!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> nice car, there is a 2001 4.2 A6 FS that I am going to check out. it has 133K and he wants $5K!


 Make sure you load the transmission with wide open throttle in all gears, including reverse. That's what I didn't do and turns out my reverse slips a little. I hear it's not repairable - need to replace transmission. 

$5K seems like a killer deal if there's nothing major going on with it!


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

acincys said:


> Make sure you load the transmission with wide open throttle in all gears, including reverse. That's what I didn't do and turns out my reverse slips a little. I hear it's not repairable - need to replace transmission.
> 
> $5K seems like a killer deal if there's nothing major going on with it!


 
he has receipts for all the maintenance but all the really did besides basic stuff was the timing belt at 77k. 
what else should I look for? that is a killer deal? he is right at the blue book value. 133k is nothing for these cars or what? around how much is a transmission replacement/rebuild job anyway? 

BTW thanks for the advice. I like the wheels on your a6 a lot better than these wheels:


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

If you live near Seattle, IM me if you get this car and wanna trade the wheels.


----------



## Faisca (May 27, 2009)

Sorry Giovanni i beat you to it, picked it up on the 22nd and its a great car. The previous owner gave me a stack of all the maintenance done to the car for the last 6 years. The only things it needs is shocks all around and valve cover gaskets.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Faisca said:


> Sorry Giovanni i beat you to it, picked it up on the 22nd and its a great car. The previous owner gave me a stack of all the maintenance done to the car for the last 6 years. The only things it needs is shocks all around and valve cover gaskets.


Thats cool man, I hope that it is a great car for you. It sure was clean. What did you get it for?


----------



## Faisca (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, picked it up for $4300 it a nice and clean car but it needs a little work it will take another grand or so to get it all done right.


----------

